# i cant believe it!



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 25, 2008)

a


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 25, 2008)

Isn't this enough?


----------



## Sephi (Jun 25, 2008)

would &gt; work? or was it &lt;

I actually don't know if HTML code would work in the shoutbox anyways.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 25, 2008)

whats the shoutbox
[edit ] just found out ive been on the homepage but never noticed it [/edit]


----------



## Prime (Jun 25, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> whats the shoutbox



Just a little feature that you can type messages in

If you want to see it the go to the main portal and look down to the right side. under "Recommended Sites"


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 25, 2008)

Noobs can't see the shoutbox. It magically appears once you reach 100 posts.


----------



## Prime (Jun 25, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Noobs can't see the shoutbox. It magically appears once you reach 100 posts.



Ok, i just got out of bed and i'm still tired so forever me if you are being sarcastic but:

Really? Oh My bad, i never knew that.


----------

